# My puppy won't let me turn her on her back



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Help guys!

I can't rub my new puppy's belly because she struggles like there's no tomorrow whenever I try to turn her on her back! 

She lets me do everything else: bath her, clip and file her nails with little fuss, mess with her face hair, ears, even wrap her like _pigs in a blanket_ when she naps. But I can't seem to give her tummy a rub (I can scratch her from under. Hahahha). 

Do you think she's just being stubborn and hasn't given in to me yet? Or could this be a medical thing? I've discovered that she has an umbilical hernia (we're hoping to fix this when she is spayed in a couple months). Could this be related? Maybe when I turn her, her stomach twists and she feels uncomfortable? I'd appreciate and insight/tips. I love giving dogs belly-love-rubs!

Thanks
Dawn

PS: Here's a picture of her sleeping, all wrapped up.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope it's not medically related. Leila will lay on her back sometimes when she's sleeping and will roll over for me to rub or scratch her tummy. But she won't do it for me to brush her and she won't let me cover her with a blanket. Will she let you hold her in your arms like a baby? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy doesnt like being forced on her back if she doesnt want to be so i wouldnt worry, probably just feels odd to her! Maizy had a small unbillical hernia it never bothered her and she had it removed at her spay! 

I wouldnt be too concerned some dogs dont like being on there backs! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, it sounds normal. My dogs both wouldn't turn on their back for their first few days with us. Gustave took a month before he would 'trust' us and Mieka took about 4-5 days. Gustave still won't do it if there's a new person around. 

She might get there, she might not. If you really want her to do it for ease of grooming etc., I would do it for 2sec, then put her back on her feet, praise and treat. Slowly she will start to realize being on her back is fun. You can increase the time then. 

For grooming I would just keep Gustave on his back, touch the brush to his belly, put him back rightside up and treat. Baby steps. How small those steps are depends on your dog's comfort zone. Basically, break it down into TINY steps so your dog never reaches her stressful breaking point. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

When dogs are really comfy and sleepy they will often turn on there backs so watch out for this and treat and positivly praise!! If i remember rightly took us a good few month until maizy was happy being turned on her back and sometimes even now she will flip herself right back over if she doesnt want to be on her back!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She probably will once she's comfortable with you. I always start slowly when they're resting comfortably laying down with me. I always tell them "rubber tummies" and they learn that they get a nice tummy rub. At first just let them be on their side & rub and eventually they'll learn to turn over. I use the "roll over" command also when its time to brush, but teaching slowly & gently. Both of mine will lay on their backs to be brushed & have teeth done, etc.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I had to work on it daily with Grace.... I'd hold her like a baby in my arms on her back for a few seconds, working up the time...

It's a good thing for them to get used to for things like grooming and especially the vet.

My vet appreciates that both my dogs can be handled in different positions... 

Gus was easy with laying on his back. Grace definitely took work... took about 6 months. Even now sometimes I have to say "uh-uh you wait" because she tries to wiggle out....

Hope you've gotten the hernia looked at.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Penny also had a little hernia that was repaired when she was spayed. It didn't seem to cause her any pain or prevent her from letting me rub her tummy. I'm not sure if they generally don't cause them pain or not but if she is at all sensitive in that area then she may just not want to expose her tummy. Either way I'm sure things will change in time or after she has had it corrected.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I can hold Charlie like a baby in my arms, but when it comes to grooming, there is no way he will lay on his back. I have to shave his belly while he is standing up. Talk about a comfortable position !!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Jasmine lays in my arms like a baby but Isobella her full blooded sister will not. I don't make her. I can prop her in my arms like she's standing on her back two legs to brush and bathe.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

How old is your puppy? I would listen to everyone's great advice. I would not force your baby to lay on her back. Cassie also had an umbilical hernia that was taken care of when she was sprayed. They do not have any pain with the hernia
so I wouldn't worry about that🐶






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia sets the time limit for me holding her like a baby...sometimes for a short time and others she'll lie like that forever... She always sleeps on her back at night and loves her belly rubbed. If one of us touches her back leg, she automatically rolls over for a belly rub.*

*She loves it when I place a blanket over her...she's my baby....LOL*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Give her time, they become more trusting in time. Neither of mine, esp Penny will go on their backs for grooming. They will if I'm rubbing their bellies though. But not for grooming, but I have no trouble grooming them standing up.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys!

Thanks for reassuring me that there's nothing physically wrong with my dog. I guess I need to be more patient. After all, she's been pretty much a little angel in most other areas. She progressing really well on toilet training. She likes putting non-food, non-dog toy stuff in her mouth but is quick to give up when I say 'no'. And I think (and I sure hope) she's getting better at being left alone, though she still won't finish her food unless I sit there watching her.

Thanks again for your inputs!
Dawn


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been having the same issue with Daisy. Great tips here! I'm going to try them all. Thank you fluff mommies.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Don't Have this Problem. Maybe In TIme It Will Work Out. Good Luck**


----------

